# Is a vet bed sufficient for inside crate??



## lynkev1903 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone

We have started purchasing items for when we get our Cockapoo puppy later this year hopefully 
My question is whether a vet bed is sufficient for inside the crate or would it be better to buy a cheap bed as well?

Sorry newbie here so any advice, tips etc much appreciated  

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe get a fleece blanket puppy can dig into a bed. The important thing is to get items that can go into the washing machine and dry quickly!


----------



## lynkev1903 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks was definately going to get some blankets but was unsure about a bed with already having the vet bed. 
Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think a cheap bed with sides and the vet bed will be great. Vet bed is really good and keeps wetness away from puppy and washes and dries quickly, however most puppies like the feel of something around them, to snuggle up against. Vet bed is a bit flat and doesn't provide the all round cosines that pups find comforting.
Good luck with your new pup!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I remember someone on here made 'puppy lumps' for their new puppy by filling socks with soft stuff then tying the tops and putting them in puppies bed so they had 'litter mates' to snuggle up with. I thought that was a brilliant idea as they like to snuggle up in piles when little


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We had vet bed on the floor of the crate and a soft bed at one end. Agree with the above comments that puppies like to feel snug in something but the vet bed is so easily washed. I put a puppy pad under the vet bed.


----------



## lynkev1903 (Aug 25, 2012)

A puppy pad under the vet bed? Oh right so if they did the toilet through the night it wud mean washing the vet bed. I was thinking on top. Sorry you can tell I'm new to all this lol x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

You can put one on top but you might find it chewed in the morning! Vet bed is designed to let the liquid drain through while keeping the top still feeling dry. It washes and dries really easily and quickly so really no problem washing it.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm using it for my pup as she was used to it from her breeders. it washes and dries really quickly too.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

We have a puppy pad in a holder at one end of the crate (the back) and a soft pad bed with vet bed on top. When Raff was very small we had a heat pad between the vet bed and the flat bed but we don't use that now as we found he was sleeping on the pad so presumed he was getting too hot. He also has 1 of his soft toys and the puppy blanket he had from the breeder (though it has been washed now). We've never had too much problem with him settling at night and he sometimes uses the crate in the day but he has other beds too, 1 in the lounge and another in the kitchen. Very often he drags the vet bed out during the day and sleeps on it where ever he wants!
We have 2 of the flat pad beds that can be washed and tumble dryed easily (we took the covers off as that's just another layer to wash) but he is now clean and dry at night -fingers crossed- and has been since he was 9 weeks old.
I hope that this might be of some help to you. We had never used a crate for a puppy before so I know it's a bit difficult to know where to start but this seems to work well for us.
Good luck with all your preparations 
Lynne


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't spend a lot on the puppy's first bed as it will probably get chewed, soiled etc and may not last very long. I used cheap one from the cheap shops rather than from pet shops which can be a bit of a price for what they are, you can get them a better one when you know they are toilet trained and are not going to chew it.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Kipper has a vet bed in his crate where he likes to lay out flat - and a soft dog bed elsewhere - he often just spreads himself out on the floor though, usually where I'm just about to walk....


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper has vet bed and a bed! He only had a wee and poo in there on the second night and that was it! The vet bed was washed and dried really quickly. It's great because the vet bed draws the wet away so puppy isn't sat on wet bedding, worth every penny! I haven't used pads as I was concerned about him chewing it and they haven't been necessary, though I do get up to let him out to the toilet. This was quite a few times in the night at first but now at 10 weeks I only get up about 5.30am and them he goes straight back to bed till around 7ish. Jasper also has one of those fleecy blankets in his bed at night time to snuggle into and of course his bunny, bless!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

